

Ask YC: How about some other user/karma stats on news.yc? - tlrobinson

The leader board and user pages have total karma, but what about things like average karma per post? (perhaps with some minimum karma cutoff)<p>Surely someone with 20 posts with an average of 5 should be higher than someone with 100 posts with an average of 1, right?<p>Others could include min, max, even standard deviation. Maybe I just really like statistics... does anyone else want this stuff?
======
toffer
Karma per submission was calculated once:
<http://ycombinator.com/newsnews.html>. (Scroll down to August 6th's entry.)

------
mrtron
Not really interesting to me...

Any leader board just tempts me to game the points and get to #1 anyways.

~~~
tlrobinson
That's the point, it's hard to cheat "average karma per post"... you have to
actually have posts that people like and upvote, instead of zillions of crappy
posts.

~~~
ekanes
Not sure it's so hard... with a leaderboard there's much more incentive to
start working with others to vote up your submissions, use multiple accounts,
etc.

